# Fetal demise, d&c, how long does recovery take?



## WTBmyBFP

I am scared. I've put my strong face out there for everyone but this miscarriage is just not passing on its own. It's now what my obgyn considers three weeks post fetal demise (still very early, occurred at seven weeks), and have not a spot of blood. I've got a luteal cyst that has been making itself known, and still have pregnancy symptoms. The dr doesn't want to allow the remains of the pregnancy to sit more than three weeks due to the possibility of sepsis or other infection. 

So I'm actually at the deadline now. Just got my preop instructions an hour ago, called in to work (I'm a mess), and am set for a d&c at 1 pm tomorrow. I'm looking for a little more peace of mind:

How long were you in "worse than normal AF" pain after a d&c, and how bad was it?
How long did you have heavy bleeding (again, more than standard AF)?
Anyone have any other info or other advice?


----------



## Peckles

I had my d&c this past Wednesday and I was extremely nervous and scared about it.

Everything went just fine and I was back home 3 hours after I had walked into the place.

After the d&c, I had AF type cramps for about 6 hours or so, but I just took some Tylenol and the pain wasn't really that bad at all.

I had very light bleeding for the first 3 days after the d&c and these past two days I've had heavy bleeding, probably around the same amount as my heaviest day of AF. The nurse said that is normal, especially since I went back to work and am moving around a lot. 

I was terrified to get this procedure done, but I'm now glad it's over because I was still having morning sickness every day which was just a reminder to me that I wasn't pregnant anymore.

I feel much better physically and am just waiting to heal emotionally.

Good luck tomorrow. Everything is going to be okay.


----------



## B&LsMom

I had my D&C the same day as Peckles. Baby stopped growing @ 10 weeks 6days and it wasn't recommend I try to wait it out on my own due to the size baby would have been. I was very thankful for the process of the D&C. I was under general anesthesia but the procedure only took about 10 minutes, and I woke up about 1 hour later from the anesthesia and was released about 1-2 hours after that. I was terrified of "going under" and what would be done, but waking up and having it all be over was really a relief. I'm so sorry you have had to wait so long on your own!! I only felt discomfort for about 24 hours after it was done--so Wed-Thursday and by Friday I was only needing OTC pain meds. As for bleeding. During recovery they changed my pad and then again before I went home, the next day I wore a thin pad and by Friday and Saturday I used a pantyliner only and was brave yesterday and didn't use anything. Today my bleeding started up a bit again (just needed a pantyliner) as I was back to work and as Peckles said--moving around more than I had the past few days. I felt physically much better after the D&C as well. When I got home from the hospital I had energy to straighten up my son's toys which I hadn't felt motivated to do in the 8 weeks prior--and my morning/evening sickness went away and oddly enough waking up from the anesthesia I felt "well rested" like I had a really refreshing nap. 

Good Luck tomorrow--I hope all goes smoothly for you--just remember to keep breathing-you will be able to move past this all soon.. Hugs and Prayers to you!!

___TINA___


----------



## confusedprego

I had my d&c in august and for me the procedure wasn't that bad at all. Once I got home it only hurt when I sat up and had some minor cramping. I had very light bleeding for 2 days and then it picked up few a few days and tapered off to spotting within a week but the spotting lasted for another week that would pick up if I moved around too much. so take it easy after if you can. 

I had a headache for a few days from the hormones dropping and got my first AF 5weeks 5days after the procedure. 

Hope everything goes well and feel free to send me a message if you have any questions!


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Thank you all so much for the information. I'm not as scared now, though I'm not getting much sleep tonight (at least my house is cleaner now than it's been in a long time). 

I'm planning on going back to work on Friday if possible but I sit at a computer/phone all night long, so hopefully it wont be too bad. Again, thank you so much ladies; I sincerely appreciate it.


----------



## samantha1990

i had a d&c on last Thursday. we lost our baby at 7+6 and i had the d&c at 10+5. 
it wasn't bad at all, when i woke up i had some bad cramping, like labor pains and heavy bleeding that day. i got to go home about 3 hours after i was admitted. the next day it was mainly a backache, aspirin took care of it, and light spotting. and today its been 5 days and im just having really light spotting. sometimes its there and sometimes its not. 
it seemed like i was having pregnancy symptoms up until a few days after i had the d&c, but i think that's just from hormones settling down?

i hope that kind of helps, nut everyone's experiences are different.
good luck, and hopefully we all get a healthy and happy pregnancy soon!! :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Procedure wasn't bad at all. I did come out of the anesthesia devastated and sobbing, but once it stopped I felt extreme peace. One of the nurses held my hand as they put me under, and again when I came to. What a blessing a good nurse is. 

So far minimal pain, I'm feeling hungover and hungry. Only real pain is if I move too fast and the first time I urinated (to be expected with all that was done down there). 

Thank you again for the help.


----------



## B&LsMom

So glad to know it went well for you. Rest up over the next few days and take it easy--and your right--Good nurses are a blessing!!


----------



## confusedprego

Glad to hear it went well! Hope your recovery is quick! :)


----------



## WTBmyBFP

In decent pain today with a little bleeding. Sobbed again but only for a moment, and it really wasn't as gut wrenching as last time. One way to go. Contemplating a small tattoo in honor of LO but haven't seen anything that moves me.


----------



## KateC

Hi hon. I'm glad the procedure went well for you. And thank goodness for kind nurses! Mine was wonderful, too, and I'll appreciate that forever.

I stayed home 3 days after my D&C. Every day was better than the one before it. I tried to go in the second day, but I am on my feet alot and it was just not going to happen. By day 4 I was fine. 

Good luck to you. I'm sorry for your loss but so glad that your procedure brought you some measure of peace.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Whoo boy. The pain is kicking my butt tonight. Only other time it was this bad was before I passed that last large clump of ????. I don't know if I can pull off work tomorrow. Will be glad when this too passes.


----------



## WTBmyBFP

*sigh* I would have just been ten weeks along yet in the midst of all this pain I'm now leaking colostrum and breast milk. I hate this. I feel like my body is a traitor.


----------



## B&LsMom

WTBmyBFP said:


> *sigh* I would have just been ten weeks along yet in the midst of all this pain I'm now leaking colostrum and breast milk. I hate this. I feel like my body is a traitor.

Stupid bodies!! I was still nausea with morning/night sickness up until Monday (5 days after the D&C)--booo


----------



## WTBmyBFP

Bad news: So I have a bleeding problem. The clots are just blood that should normally just come out like AF but it's unable to pass and just clumps inside my uterus. It then puts enormous pressure on my cervix, I go through labor pains, it eventually passes and then the process starts again. 

Good news: it should subside in a week or so, I have heavy pain pills so I don't have to go through "fake labor" pains on a daily basis, and I'm able to take FMLA and not get fired for missing work. 

I'm just done having some soup, and am waiting for the meds to kick in and take a much deserved nap.


----------



## B&LsMom

WTBmyBFP said:


> Bad news: So I have a bleeding problem. The clots are just blood that should normally just come out like AF but it's unable to pass and just clumps inside my uterus. It then puts enormous pressure on my cervix, I go through labor pains, it eventually passes and then the process starts again.
> 
> Good news: it should subside in a week or so, I have heavy pain pills so I don't have to go through "fake labor" pains on a daily basis, and I'm able to take FMLA and not get fired for missing work.
> 
> I'm just done having some soup, and am waiting for the meds to kick in and take a much deserved nap.

I'm so sorry hun!! Did they give you any meds to encourage the contractions?? I had 8 pills to take over 2 days to make my uterus contract and to stop the bleeding--I took my hydrocodone pain med for 3 days and then was able to get by with Ibuprofen for the next 3 days--after that I was pretty good. I have a low-key job thankful so I went back to work on the 5th day after the D&C was done--but I did notice an increase in bleeding after I went back to work : (


----------

